# OR Fish kill 5/24



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

Fishing out of Moscow today had a great day but I was concerned with the large numbers of large dead fish that just seemed to be everywhere.
These where all large fish mostly drum and hybrids some carp and gar?
I did also see around a half dozen large dead bigeyed carp that sucks out loud but I guess that horse has left the barn?


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

hmmmm......
these are species of fish designed to live in tough water. wonder what made them go belly up? the last fish you would expect to go belly up suddenly is a carp, they could probably live in a septic tank! (exaggeration)


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Fisharder, I have seen this many times, its the bycatch from commercial guys, seriously Ive been downstream of them hauling in there nets and seen thousands of drum, carp, gar even smallies but funny there are no catfish, or paddlefish,thats because they keep all of them, even the 12" ones...

When your right downstream of them, the fish are still alive but all on there sides strugling, drum are very suseptive to getting the "bends" when quickly pulled from deep water. Youll see there air sacks out there mouth and anus, like I said spend much time on the Markland Pool and this happens everyday. 

Salmonid


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

sad that they are robbing the ecosystem of a species of fish and it's "legal".


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

There is also a new viral infection to deal with called "Viral Hemoragghic Septicemia" Been killing off everything from drums to shad between May to July for about the last 4 yrs when the water temp gets around 60 at spawning time. Doesn't kill everything off but bloated, stinking fish aren't pretty anywhere.So I'm sure you have your kill by the commercials and I don't care for their methods either,but there are plenty of things to kill fish, just like plenty of diseases to kill humans.


----------



## senger (May 24, 2013)

Six bigeyed carp???


----------



## throbak (Jul 8, 2012)

I am with Salmonid on this. I see it Often, CF Off catch gets my vote look for net markers next time you see this


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

senger said:


> Six bigeyed carp???


Yep and they where big! One was pushing 60" or better.


----------

